# Mystery Photographic Object



## Heidi Rosser (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi, I received this mystery object in a box of other old camera items.
I'm thinking it could be some sort of old flash or light unit. The box is very well made and seems like you screw something into it like a bulb. The back opens up and the copper indicated a battery maybe. It has British TECH made on a brass panel on the top.
Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Space Face (Dec 1, 2020)

Hmmm, interesting.  I have absolutely no idea but perhaps some kind of lens mount. I'm probably a million mile out tho.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 1, 2020)

VINTAGE BICYCLE LAMP, BRITISH TEC MADE  or Ww1 Wood Cased Bullseye Trench Signal Torch British " Tec " Made


----------



## compur (Dec 1, 2020)

It's a lamp. A bulb screws into the center hole and then a large lens screws onto the front. A battery goes inside and you turn it on with the switch under the lens.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 1, 2020)

Ah well, I was partly right

Good results tho.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Dec 1, 2020)

Just found one online on an auction site.
It's a WW1 nurses flashlight. 
Interesting find amongst a box of photography gear.
Lot - Antique WWI Nurse Light / Flashlight

Although it does look like the bicycle lamp.


----------

